# My kitty!!



## Snakebuster (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am just about to purchase a medium hair ginger kitten! It's 10 weeks old! I pick it up tomorrow! I'm so excited!!:shock::shock::shock: It will be an indoor cat, I am not going to be letting it out unless it's on a lead. Don't want it killing wildlife.
I'm hoping it's a boy, if so, I'm thinking of the name "Tiger". However, it may be a female, so it would be great if you could give me some suggestions for female cat names.
I will post pics tomorrow when........

P.S Sleeping suggestions?


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry that it's on the wrong forum, I was in a hurry, so I clicked on the one I usually use, "Herp Help".
Lol.


----------



## ambah (Mar 6, 2009)

Sleeping: Confine her to a small room for at least 24 hours after bringing her home.. then start leaving the door open, so when she feels comfortable she'll come out. She may not drink much either in the first 24 hours, so you may need to give her a squirt of olive oil into the mouth if she becomes constipated 

I like the name "buttons".. or you can call her "carrot top", since she'll be ginger


----------



## funcouple (Mar 6, 2009)

95% of ginger cats are male. so you have a very high chance yours will be a male


----------



## Snowman (Mar 6, 2009)

can you call it snowman


----------



## megrim (Mar 6, 2009)

Naming pets is great fun  Some suggestions-

Tak, (the hideous new girl)
Kizmet
Bug
Mr (or Mrs) Puddigton
Chairman Meow.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Mar 6, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cat hey


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/the-cat-prevention-society-68


----------



## ambah (Mar 6, 2009)

Theres a group for people who don't think cats should exist? inside or out?


----------



## Vixen (Mar 6, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/the-cat-prevention-society-68


 
Take it elsewhere mate, he has clearly sad it will an indoor cat, or are you against that too..

As said most ginger cats are male, very rare to find a female. Our family had a female ginger cat years ago and she was a menace, she acted like a feral even though she was raised from a kitten by us and would attack people and DOGS.

I thought it was just her but we saw another female ginger cat a while ago and it was nearly the same, im thinking its something genetic, very weird.


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 7, 2009)

ambah said:


> Sleeping: Confine her to a small room for at least 24 hours after bringing her home.. then start leaving the door open, so when she feels comfortable she'll come out. She may not drink much either in the first 24 hours, so you may need to give her a squirt of olive oil into the mouth if she becomes constipated
> 
> I like the name "buttons".. or you can call her "carrot top", since she'll be ginger



I meant _me _sleeping, because I knew I would have trouble getting to sleep last night cause I'm getting the kitty this afternoon. It doesn't matter though, I slept through, with lots of awakenings in the middle of the night.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 7, 2009)

"RangA" is a great ginger cat name


----------



## whyme (Mar 7, 2009)

how about FANTA PANTS


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Mar 7, 2009)

XENA (Warrior Princess)

don't much like cat's but it's good to see your doing the right thing!


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh man!! There was a cancellation. Won't be getting it till Monday...
Grrrr!!


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shane! is the name


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 7, 2009)

call it "Tigress" ????


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

My male ginger is named Blue, so don't call yours that.

I like Fanta, it's cute.


----------



## Zena (Mar 11, 2009)

Another vote for Fanta.....its a cool name. Any pics yet? Heres a pic of my girl Cleo. She is 9 years old and is a great cat. Plenty of personality


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a bit late as the last post to this thread was more then a week ago but if its a boy and you want him to be 'tiger'. Why not if it turns out to be a girl call her Lily (as in tiger lily).


----------



## ambah (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea, pics or it didnt happen.. lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmm cat


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I got him, or should I say, her, because that's what she is! She has a great personality, but she isn't very curious as far as kittens go!


----------



## katgurl (Mar 24, 2009)

*Kitten!!!*

Hey, so it's a girl!! Congratulations..  Do you have a pic? Like everyone has said, it's so rare for a ginger cat to be a girl. My family have bred cats for over 20 years and also boarded them when their parents went away, only one girl ginger in that time.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 24, 2009)

ambah said:


> Theres a group for people who don't think cats should exist? inside or out?



Sorry ambah, VixenBabe, I am not about promoting cat hate, but am wanting to promote education about cats and encourage responsible ownership.
I probably should have explained rather than just slapping a link on here.

I welcome cat owners and cat breeder to join, as i have found after talking many responsible cat owners and breeders they have much contribute in regards to the cat problem in Australia and i also think it helps bring balance.

if i ever feel that the group was truing in to a lynch mob i would shut it down.

Cheers Jason


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 24, 2009)

Oooh any pics??

Love kittens! Always wanted a fat ginger one!!

Good on you for keeping her in - NEVER give her a taste for the freedom, or else they will never again be happy indoors!

Make sure you get her desexed as soon as possible!


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll upload pics when i upload my cam onto the computer.


----------



## Wench (Mar 24, 2009)

hahahaha i have a ginger kitten. i would have put it in an express envelope and sent it to ya for free  its so annoying it just cries allllllllllllll the time, so vocal. (hes got bright blue eyes tho, so cute sometimes when hes ..not crying)
good luck on the kittie  make sure ya get her desexed and good on ya for keeping them inside, mine have only ever been outside in my handbag (to/from car)

have fun and upload pics!!


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 24, 2009)

What did you end up naming her?????


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 24, 2009)

(We had a ginger cat we thought was a boy until we took it to the vet to be desexed, which explained some of its weird behaviour as it matured.

We have a 7yo white desexed male called Marshall, and a young black desexed female the kids named Tiddles or as I affectionately refer to her as Snake Bait

The social group if you look at it is not about hate for cats at all, it's about responsible ownership.

Cheers.


----------



## SnapKitten (Mar 24, 2009)

I also had a Ginger cat. He was called Snap. He was a rspca resuce who was far too curious. He was an inside car but my Bro left a window open and the kitty went out to meet a big puppy. Very sad result. 

I strongly agree with any pet owner being reponsible. But those who say people shouldn't own cats need to remember that there are also people who say that we all should not have snakes/other reptile. It goes both ways and for anything. Dog owners, cat owners, rabbit owner, snake owners and any animal that is domesticated as pets require responsible ownership. I've owned cats (as well as other pets) my whole live. Every one has been desexed, micro chipped and collared (with name tagges and numerus bells), vaccinated, and CAGED in one way or another. At the moment I have a outside cage that attaches to the side of the house, there is window access into the house but the only outside access is that cage. 

*Snakebuster *sorry to take this off track a little but this topic continually pops up. Congrats on the new kitten, can't wait to see pics. I'll get a pic of my boy and show you. He was a cutie, I miss him heaps.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 24, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am just about to purchase a medium hair ginger kitten! It's 10 weeks old! I pick it up tomorrow! I'm so excited!!:shock::shock::shock: It will be an indoor cat, I am not going to be letting it out unless it's on a lead. Don't want it killing wildlife.
> I'm hoping it's a boy, if so, I'm thinking of the name "Tiger". However, it may be a female, so it would be great if you could give me some suggestions for female cat names.
> ...


 

hey my cats name is tiger(spelling? the one that eats meat) and what is wrong with tiger for a girl? congrats!hope you like your new kitty!


Will


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,
I've had my cat for 5--6 months now. I'm sorry I havn't been posting pics. Forgot, I guess, but now I have uploaded the pics, I can post them! Although Fanta [thats what I named her] is about 9 months old, she hasn't changed much since we got her. She is rather fiesty sometimes, [ being a girl ] but most of the time shes nice. She sometimes sleeps in my bed at night. I guess I've been rather slack with the no outside bit. She goes outside on pleasant days. She hasn't hunted anything much that I know of, just 3 mice. Well, she is a cat! She is vaccinated, microchiped, vet checked and desexed. She is energetic and happy. 

I'm a bit worried about one thing though. We are moving in mid-november, [to the country] buying actually, but the new houses driveway is right next to a very busy road. 100km speed limet, although the road is not a freeway, just a plain 2 lane road. I'm worried that when we move, Fanta will mark her boundaries beyond the road, and get run over sooner or later. I know I could simply ban her from the outside world, but she sometimes gets agitated when she is not let outdoors. Its so nice to see her running and playing outdoors, and besides, my dad wants her to be a farm cat and to hunt all the vermin outdoors.[ we are going to keep chickens and other vermin attracting stuff] 
*What would you do?*


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 17, 2009)

By the way, my cat doesn't really have green eyes!


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakebuster said:


> By the way, my cat doesn't really have green eyes!


 

Well, she does, but not that green without pupils. Just a bit of a photo mistake, sorry ppl!


----------



## SyKeD (Sep 18, 2009)

Hahaha, nice cat

In regards of the eyes, looks like its on acid


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 18, 2009)

the cat will have to get used to living indoors. this is better for the cat and for wildlife. all of my cats died before they reached the age of one when we let them outside. we now have two indoor cats (a ragdoll and a birman) and they don't mind being indoors. mind you they've been raised that way.

get it a scratch post to scratch on, heaps of toys etc. and take it outside on a leash some days. it will be fine.

better to be inside and fat than outside and flat!!!!


----------



## SyKeD (Sep 18, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> better to be inside and fat than outside and flat!!!!



Nice way of putting it!.


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 18, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> Nice way of putting it!.


 
I agree


----------



## Vixen (Sep 18, 2009)

Snakebuster you could always build an outdoor pen for him, maybe not a huge one but if your on a farm you go a bit nuts :lol:, it should satisfy his craving to be outdoors but with the knowledge he can't go near the road.


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 19, 2009)

*Good idea*



VixenBabe said:


> Snakebuster you could always build an outdoor pen for him, maybe not a huge one but if your on a farm you go a bit nuts :lol:, it should satisfy his craving to be outdoors but with the knowledge he can't go near the road.


 
Its a great idea, but she wont be catching any outdoor vermin, and that is what my dad is planning her to do. I've asked my dad but he's firm on it. He say's that Fanta is a farmcat, and an outdoor cat, but i dont say that. 

Thanks for the idea any way!


----------



## Snakebuster (Sep 19, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Snakebuster you could always build an outdoor pen for him, maybe not a huge one but if your on a farm you go a bit nuts :lol:, it should satisfy his craving to be outdoors but with the knowledge he can't go near the road.


 
HER craving!! Lol


----------



## Vixen (Sep 19, 2009)

Lmao oops my bad. I swear I read boy somewhere and most ginger cats are male so. :lol:

We had a female ginger many many years ago, we had to get the poor darl put down as she was just pure feral. She would attack the family for no reason, and I mean attack. I had puncture marks all over my legs from her etc. She would even stalk people walking past the house and attacked the Doberman in the yard next door, she was crazy. :shock: Poor bugga.


----------

